# laisser une ligne



## salah94

Un enseignant dit à ses élèves :

N'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne.
N'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne *en écrivant*.

Ces deux phrases sont-elles correctes ?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Nous manquons de contexte, mais en principe c'est en écrivant qu'on laisse une ligne et il est donc redondant de le préciser.


----------



## jazyk

salah94, veux-tu dire _sauter une ligne_ ? C'est-à-dire, on écrit sur la première ligne, on n'écrit pas sur la deuxième, on écrit sur la troisième, on n'écrit pas sur la quatrième, etc.


----------



## salah94

Bezoard said:
			
		

> Nous manquons de contexte



un contexte comme :

Quand l'enseignant ( dicte un texte à ces élèves / demande à ses élèves de recopier la leçon sur les cahiers ).

Doit-on ajouter des mots comme ( *vide / blanche / en blanc / vierge* ) devant *"une ligne"* =  N'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne (*vide / blanche...* ) ? ou ce n'est pas nécessaire et on comprend qu'il s'agit d'une ligne *vide *sans les ajouter :

_N'oubliez pas de laisser *une ligne.*_




			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> salah94, veux-tu dire _sauter une ligne_ ? C'est-à-dire, on écrit sur la première ligne, on n'écrit pas sur la deuxième, on écrit sur la troisième, on n'écrit pas sur la quatrième, etc.



Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## Bezoard

Ah, comme quoi le contexte est important ! Car j'avais compris "laisser une ligne" au sens de "écrire un petit mot" !


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme l'a suggéré jazyk, on dit généralement _*sauter* une ligne_.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ou _écrivez une ligne sur deux_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Si c'est en fin de paragraphe (avant un alinéa), on dira *sautez une ligne* après chaque paragraphe.


----------



## salah94

Bezoard said:
			
		

> Ah, comme quoi le contexte est important ! Car j'avais compris "laisser une ligne" au sens de "écrire un petit mot"




Ça veut dire "laisser un trait /une trace" ?




			
				Maître Cappello said:
			
		

> Comme l'a suggéré jazyk, on dit généralement sauter une ligne.




Oui, je sais qu'on peut dire "sauter / passer une ligne". Je me demande juste laquelle de ces phrases est considérée correcte (comme synonyme) :

Laisser une ligne.
Laisser une ligne vide (blanche / vierge...ect)
Laisser une ligne en écrivant.
Laisser une ligne vide en écrivant.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Elles sont toutes correctes du point de vue du langage, mais ne seront pas - ou peu - utilisées.


----------



## Nanon

Ces phrases sont toutes incomplètes : on ne sait pas si on doit sauter une ligne sur deux ou laisser une ligne blanche / sauter une ligne entre chaque paragraphe.

Ceci dit, si l'enseignant donne toujours la même consigne pour la dix millionième fois depuis le début de l'année, il est possible que les élèves sachent exactement comment interpréter « n'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne » .

_Écrire ou laisser une ligne_, au sens du post n° 5 : il s'agit d'écrire un message qui ne contient que quelques mots, tellement bref qu'il tient en une ligne ou presque. C'est le genre de message qu'on écrivait au dos des cartes postales : _« Chère maman, Je t'écris ces quelques lignes pour te dire que les vacances se passent bien. Gros bisous » ._


----------



## salah94

Nanon said:
			
		

> Ces phrases sont toutes incomplètes : on ne sait pas si on doit sauter une ligne sur deux ou laisser une ligne blanche / sauter une ligne entre chaque paragraphe.



Il s'agit de "sauter une ligne sur deux".

Trouvez-vous que la phrase :*" laisser(même sauter)une ligne blanche"* est aussi incomplète parce qu'on ne sait pas s'il s'agit "d'une ligne blanche" sur deux lignes ou entre les paragraphes et il faut préciser pour comprendre le sens ?


----------



## Nanon

Oui, quand elle est toute seule, la phrase est incomplète.

Je n'emploierais pas cette phrase seule sauf dans le contexte d'une suite de consignes :

Écrire la date ;
Laisser une ligne blanche ;
Écrire le titre (par exemple : Exercice de grammaire) ;
Souligner le titre ;
Laisser une ligne blanche ;
Écrire l'énoncé de l'exercice ;
Laisser une ligne blanche ;
Écrire la solution.
Et soit on _saute une ligne_, soit on _laisse une ligne blanche_. _*Sauter une ligne blanche_ est redondant .


----------



## salah94

Donc, dans cet exemple de l'enseignant et ses élèves, il faut dire quelque chose comme :

-N'oubliez pas de laisser une lignes blanche sur deux.
-N'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne blanche entre deux lignes.( ou* "entre deux" *seulement)


----------



## Nanon

salah94 said:


> -N'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne blanche sur deux _---> mieux;, si on tient absolument à employer le verbe « laisser »_
> -N'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne blanche entre deux lignes.


Je préférerais quand même  « n'oubliez pas de sauter une ligne ». Voir Sauter des lignes sur les cahiers ? En CM
Je précise que mon exemple est inspiré des règles de présentation qui s'appliquent généralement à l'école primaire : Je me repère sur les lignes du cahier -  ppt video online télécharger

Mais j'aurais dû clarifier : par exemple, quand l'élève copie l'énoncé de l'exercice, il n'a pas besoin de sauter une ligne sur deux si l'énoncé est un peu long et qu'il fait plus d'une ligne. En revanche, il devra sauter une ligne après avoir écrit l'énoncé. Si tu dis de façon générale « n'oubliez pas de laisser une ligne blanche sur deux », ton élève risque de laisser des lignes blanches un peu partout .


----------



## salah94

Oui bien sûr. On ne leur demande pas de sauter une ligne / laisser une ligne blanche à chaque fois qu'ils écrivent mais dans des activités et des cas bien précis comme : la dictée, la production écrite, l'en-tête (date - titre)...etc.


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention tout de même à ne pas confondre (a) _sauter *une* ligne_, (b) _sauter *une* ligne *sur deux*_, et (c) _écrire *une* ligne *sur deux*_.

a) Ici, j'ai sauté *une* ligne :


> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.



b) Ici, j'ai sauté *une* ligne *sur deux* :


> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.



c) Ici, j'ai écrit *une* ligne *sur deux* :


> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.
> 
> Texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte texte.




Pour le cas (c), on peut aussi dire _écrire avec un interligne double_, voire _sauter une ligne à chaque fois_.




salah94 said:


> Je me demande juste laquelle de ces phrases est considérée correcte (comme synonyme) :
> 
> Laisser une ligne.
> Laisser une ligne vide (blanche / vierge...ect)
> Laisser une ligne en écrivant.
> Laisser une ligne vide en écrivant.


Aucune n'est à proprement incorrecte, mais aucune n'est naturelle. Autrement dit, personne ne dirait vraiment ces phrases. La moins étrange des quatre serait la deuxième.


----------



## Nanon

Je ne dirais pas_ écrire avec un interligne double_ quand il s'agit de donner une consigne à des élèves qui écrivent à la main. La raison en est simple : en France, à l'école (primaire au moins), on utilise des cahiers « à grands carreaux » avec ce style de réglure :




Les _lignes _(qui servent de base à l'écriture) sont les plus foncées et les _interlignes _(repères pour écrire les lettres hautes, les accents...) sont les lignes claires. Si on dit d'_écrire à double interligne_ à des élèves qui utilisent ce genre de papier, les élèves risquent de mal comprendre.

En revanche, je dis sans hésitation _écrire à double interligne_ dans d'autres contextes : entre adultes (ex.: deux profs discutant entre eux de leurs élèves qui écrivent à double interligne), et surtout pour tout texte imprimé ou dactylographié.


----------



## salah94

Maître Capello  said:
			
		

> Attention tout de même à ne pas confondre (a) _sauter *une* ligne_, (b) _sauter *une* ligne *sur deux*_, et (c) _écrire *une* ligne *sur deux*_



J'ai bien compris maintenant. Merci.



			
				Maître Capello  said:
			
		

> Pour le cas (c), on peut aussi dire _écrire avec un interligne double_, voire _sauter une ligne à chaque fois_.



"sautez une ligne à chaque fois *que vous écrivez" *

Faut-il ajouter *"que vous écrivez" *ou *"à chaque fois"* est suffisant et le sens sera compris ( que c'est à chaque fois qu'ils écrivent)



			
				Nanon said:
			
		

> Les _lignes _(qui servent de base à l'écriture) sont les plus foncées et les _interlignes _(repères pour écrire les lettres hautes, les accents...) sont les lignes claires. Si on dit d'_écrire à double interligne_ à des élèves qui utilisent ce genre de papier, les élèves risquent de mal comprendre



Oui, pour un enfant_ "interlignes" _ce sont ces trois lignes claires mais pour _"un adulte"_ cela veut dire _"espace/ blanc"_ entre deux lignes.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> b) Ici, j'ai sauté *une* ligne *sur deux* :
> c) Ici, j'ai écrit *une* ligne *sur deux* :


Je crois que si on me donnait comme instructions de _sauter une ligne sur deux_, j'arriverais au même résultat qu'avec _écrire une ligne sur deux_.


----------



## Maître Capello

salah94 said:


> Faut-il ajouter *"que vous écrivez"*


Surtout pas ; cela prêterait encore plus à confusion, car on ne saurait pas après quoi exactement il conviendrait de sauter une ligne. Faudrait-il sauter une ligne après chaque mot, après chaque phrase, après chaque paragraphe, après chaque ligne, etc. ?

Vous pourriez en revanche éventuellement dire : _Sautez une ligne chaque fois que vous écrivez une ligne_ ou encore _Sautez une ligne chaque fois que vous arrivez en fin de ligne_, mais ce serait inutilement verbeux. Le plus simple reste de dire : _Écrivez une ligne sur deux_.



Bezoard said:


> Je crois que si on me donnait comme instructions de _sauter une ligne sur deux_, j'arriverais au même résultat qu'avec _écrire une ligne sur deux_.


Je pense en effet que c'est ce que comprendraient la majorité des gens, tout simplement parce que le cas _b_ n'a guère de sens, d'un point de vue logique : soit on saute une seule ligne à un endroit précis (cas _a_), soit on saute une ligne partout (cas _c_).


----------



## salah94

Donc, pour résumer, la phrase *"sauter une ligne à chaque fois" *ne peut pas signifier *"écrire une ligne sur deux" *sauf :

1- Si elle est suivie des mots qui précisent après quoi exactement on doit sauter une ligne :

_Sautez une ligne chaque fois  (que vous arrivez à la fin de ligne / de paragraphe...etc )_

2- Si le contexte est clair comme par exemple :

_- Écrivez *le paragraphe* en sautant une ligne chaque fois.

- Recopiez *le texte*. N'oubliez pas de sauter une ligne chaque fois._


----------

